# The Bodybugg/GoWear Fit Devices



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

I’ve always loved training related gadgets and hope to look at some of those over the coming months in future articles. While most of what I’ve been interested in related to training (e.g. heart rate monitors or what have you) some gadgets help with fat loss and body recomposition. Digital scales and such are part [...]

*Read More...*


----------

